# home made mousey toys



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi guys wanting to make some home made mousey toys, any ideas? pics would be great too if u have them


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

great idea for a topic... I love home made stuff!

these are somethings that I use in my higher cages.. (although these are not home made)
the cheap christmas stockings (tesco £1) 
bird nests made from willow, moss £1.50
( I will add some more later when I have woken up  )


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i love home made stuff too  
i never thought about christmas stockings. great idea


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Bamboo! You can bake it to get rid of parasites first.

You can make houses and nests. You can get really creative and construct buildings and climbing toys out of it. . . You can just put in sticks of bamboo to climb and chew. 

The big thick part of the stalk can be cut into sections to make hides and nest boxes.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

It's always fun to have "mouse on the brain" when I go to the local surplus supply store here in Youngstown. I walk around all the isles thinking of creative fun things to do for mice. I've even thought about making items and taking them to the shows to share.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

great. noting all this down in my mousey book


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm in the process of making my own "snak shaks"

When it's all over, I'll either come back with a picture of my lovely little huts and the recipe... or with a picture of my burnt down kitchen.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

My kitchen is still standing! :lol:

And here's what I did -

1/2 cup of dog food 
1/2 cup of Oxbow Bunny Basics T rabbit food 
1 1/2 cup of Quaker old fashioned oats

Into the food processor and ground up until it was as close to a powder as I could get it.

Then I added 1/2 cup of canned pureed pumpkin to that mix.

Mix the powdered foods, the pureed foods, and 1/2 tsp of honey (it's a treat, it should be a little sweet!) and blend. I had to add a little bit of water too, but I just added a tablespoon at a time until it formed a dough, so I don't know exactly how much.

By the time I was done with all that, I was getting really tired (long story) so I made most of my dough into little cookies that I could put in the tubs as treats. But I did make a few little huts for the mice!

Once they're shaped into whatever shapes, put them on a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper and bake in a pre-heated oven, at 400 degrees, for about 30-45 minutes. Then, turn the oven off, but leave the items in the oven, with the door closed, until it cools down on its own. You could bake them at a lower temperature for longer period of time (250 for 1-1.5 hours) and then take them out directly, but I'm a slave to my electric bill, so I chose to use the built up heat in the oven to cook them. When it comes out of the oven, it's quite hard, and requires quite a bit of gnawing. I only put my huts in tubs with Mom's and litters, so there hasn't been a big dent made as far as chewing. I'm not sure how it would hold up to a group of adults - that's for another day.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I really like those huts CatWoman!
What a cool idea


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

CatWomen, what kind of pellets are those on the bottom?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

They're compressed wood pellets, meant to be used as fuel for pellet burning stoves. One of my favorite products ever!


----------

